# R.I.P. Mom II



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

My mom died 7/16/2003 @3:45 am. Her heart stopped beating they couldn't resuscitate her. My mom was found sunday morning on the bathroom floor naked and her night gown covered in vomit no one knows how long she was out for without oxygen because the last time her bf saw her was when he went to bed at 7 he went to get her in the morning to move her car and that's when he found her. She was in a coma and she was diabetic. Her blood pressure was way low her temperature was way low and her blood sugar was way high. She had no oxygen when she arrived but by the time we left sunday they were giving her 50% oxygen instead of 100% she wasn't responding to anything though only deep pain. They had her on 2 medicines to raise the blood pressure nothing and her body sort of accepted them but not really. Monday her temperature went up actually she had fever. her blood pressure went up so more but it was really just fluxuating the whole time. They had her on the max dosage off all three medicines they use to raise blood pressure and her body wasn't responding to any of them. They put her on a dialysis machine because her kidneys weren't doing their job and their was alot of waste to remove and she made hardly any urine. They had a tube in her nose to remove an infection in her stomach area. They couldn't do anything for her because her blood pressure was so low they needed it to come up first. But the infection was taking over her body and after we left her kidneys and lungs became infected and eventually her heart stopped they couldn't resuscitate her. Now this hospital did everything they could. The doctor she went to before this did shit for her. For the longest time my mom would always complain about her stomach but the doctor just told her it was the diabetes. My mom lost so much weight and was so skinny everywhere but her stomach. She looked like an ethiopian she always complained and nothing was done by her doctor. My mom hasn't been sick like this before and which also confused the hospital she died at. This is also a shock because my mom was only 45 this shouldn't have happened there are things for diabetics. But I don't believe her downfall was the diabetes. It was that damn infection that should have been taken care of a long time ago. How the last doctor dismissed it I don't know but if this hospital wanted to do cat scan then something must have been up. They did a cat scan on her head to search for neurological damage but they weren't aware of her stomach issue at first and by the time they were she had so much stuff hooked up they couldnt perform one. We are going to launch an investigation because it doesn't add up she went from being my every day mom to in the hospital in a coma to dead in three days. WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED? Way too fast way too sudden. She was a mom I am her only child. She was a grandma for her last 4 1/2 months. She was a daughter and a sister and an aunt. She was a real centerpiece of our family and she can't be replaced. I regret not having an recent pictures of her she didnt like taking pictures. There are also no pictures of her with Andre so it's going to be hard to explain things to him when he get's older he is only 4 1/2 months old. Funny thing is I wanted her to come around more because I didn't want him growing up without knowing her well now there is no choice. I was the spokesperson for my mom. It was hard calling her bf's house and my grandparents house to tell them the news because the answering machine came on both times and her voice is on them both. I'll never be able to look at a late model blue hyundai accent again everytime I see one I am going to look for her driving it. She loved maximas and 300ZX's she always wanted one of those cars never talked about other cars much except for those I'll be reminded of that always whenever I see one of those cars. Anyhow I need to wrap this up I need to go do other things thanks for listening. 

P.S. I don't know how this will affect me going to the meet on July 26th I may make it I may not depending on when the services are I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dam bro, sorry bout ur mom. jus keep it real. she will always b there.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

don't know what to say except hang in there, i can not comprehend the pain you are feeling right now. you have my sympathy and my prayers go out to you
btw she sounds like an incredible mother judging from the way you talked about her


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I really feel it for you man, I'm an only child too, and my mother is about the same age as your mother was, so I'll be praying for you. Its just so messed up that we never think about these things, and they can happen so suddenly. In times like these its hard enough to stay alive, but to lose a loved one is even harder. Just be strong man. Be the man that you know your mother would be proud of.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

My grandfather just died recently on 7/12/03...It is true...we don't know how much a loved one means to us until 
he/she is gone!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

as in the words of 2pac "keep ya head up"


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Our condolences go out to you and your family. We wish you the best. I know these times are trying, but you'll get through them.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im sorry to hear that man.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm sorry about your loss. I know there is nothing anyone can say to take the pain away, but I hope you find comfort in knowing that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks you guys it means a lot I appreciate I need all the support I can get in any form. You don't realize how much it helps out in times like these but it does. I have a great supporting cast with my girlfriend I don't know what I would be doing if I didnt have her here. My son helps out to since he is too young to understand so he is just being a regular happy infant which keeps spirits up. I need this because well my family isn't making this easier don't really feel like going into why but I am getting angry because they are focusing in on the wrong shit. People are going to start getting my foot up there ass if they don't shut the F up. However you guys are great. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

God bless you and the rest of your family

Peace


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

May your Mom rest in peace now...God bless.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i posted it on my thread, but i feel that i need to come to you too! Rama, man i am very sorry that this had to happen to you buddie. A similer thing happened with my mom. My step dad found her in their bed dead, vomit on her blouse, and on the bed. she still looked as if she was asleep. buddie im sorry, very very sorry. My mom has been dead one week today, and im still taking it very hard! buddie my hopes and prayers are with you. God is gonna make us some great people my friend, i do believe that!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tarnel,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know it has to be hard for you bro, but just keep your head up, and keep thoughts of her close to your heart. As for the July 26th meet, don't worry. I understand. Blood is thicker than gasoline (I think.. ) If you need anything, or just need to talk, you've got my number. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

-Sam


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

My condolences to you and your family.....
God bless dude

-Dax


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

My condolences too, may she rest in peace.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your mom bro, losing a parent has to be the worse feeling in the world. My prayers go out to you and your family...


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

My condolences man, I've lost many close relatives too and it hurts like something that won't go away. I wish you luck with the grieving that will follow


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your mom.. God Bless you and your family and be strong through this tough time.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey man, i'm sorry about your loss. my condolences to you and da family.


----------

